

Newmoticons. strange new emoticons. name them yourself - kretor
http://www.newmoticons.com/

======
neilellis
I hate you, I hate you, I hate you.

YES it's awesome fun ヽ༼◠人◠༽ﾉ

Also please add voting ASAP, k thx bai.

